# Painting by numbers



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I told Honest John that I paint by numbers.. and he called BS. so I thought I would spend the next few days walking you all through my process for painting a large piece.

This particular one is a 48" lodge sign that I just finished carving. I have been asked to match their logo colors and design. 

attached are the first few pictures of the model is used to sell the customer, the carving just off the CNC, and their LOGO. I expect to start adding paint pictures in a few days.... as soon as I number all the paint cans again..

The carving was done as follows. 

1. rough out carving with a .75 mill took about 58 minutes at 250 ipm feed. 
2. finish carve was .25 ball mill and took 6.75 hours at 250 ipm feed.
3. A V carve for the Soldotna words took 15 minutes, and the Cabins & words was a pocket carve using a .125 mill. about 28 minutes. 

still have some hand clean up to do than I will seal the wood prior to painting.

so stand by... painting starts Friday....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that looks good as is. Looking forward to seeing the finished product Scott . That eagle looks a little challenging to paint


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scott, that is so nice. You CNC guys are killing me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - you'll find some way to make us mortals look bad as the carving god bestows and flaunts his powers!!

Jealous??? Damn right.

Looks better than good, Scott. But a Polish Eagle instead of a plain ole bald eagle would really set it off! lol


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great can't wait to see the painting begin. What paint do you use or do you use colored stain?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this series. Painting is always a PIA and anything I can learn to improve my skills will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

marecat3 said:


> looks great can't wait to see the painting begin. What paint do you use or do you use colored stain?


it is all colored acrylics. I will post pictures of the paint types and color names.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I'm really looking forward to this series. Painting is always a PIA and anything I can learn to improve my skills will be greatly appreciated.


Are you kidding us Oliver? We all wish we had the skills in painting that you and Scott have.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Are you kidding us Oliver? We all wish we had the skills in painting that you and Scott have.


Scott's the expert. In my case, it's all done with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Scott's the expert. In my case, it's all done with smoke and mirrors.


I tried the smoke and mirrors, I burned it up and it looked twice as bad because of the reflection in the mirror.:crying::smile:


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Scott is in a class by himself


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/WillowCreekGallery/videos/1907577205972029/

can any of you open this facebook post ?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

these photos show some of the process, my paint, the brushes and the almost finished piece. tomorrow when round one of the paint dries I can details out and clean up. hoping the time lapse link to the face book post opens for you all so you can see the process. about a 2 hour paint job start to finish.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scottart said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WillowCreekGallery/videos/1907577205972029/
> 
> can any of you open this facebook post ?


FB post worked for me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I still didn't see any of the numbers. Must of been on the back of the paint cans, or the cheat sheet that came with the piece.

No beret or smock either. You got to look the part.

I know it's hard for you to contemplate the idea that most of us can't do that because it comes natural to you. Just keep them coming. You're continuing to add to your legacy here.

I had a beer and a shot in your honor. I don't do that for everybody.lol


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I still didn't see any of the numbers. Must of been on the back of the paint cans, or the cheat sheet that came with the piece.
> 
> No beret or smock either. You got to look the part.
> 
> ...


be thankful that I put pants on just for you..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I still didn't see any of the numbers. Must of been on the back of the paint cans, or the cheat sheet that came with the piece.
> 
> No beret or smock either. You got to look the part.
> 
> ...


Maybe he wears a Bob Ross wig ? It's not the numbers.... it's the colors man.
Dont eat the brown acid.




Scottart said:


> be thankful that I put pants on just for you..


Whoa!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> be thankful that I put pants on just for you..


Don't need to see your brush holder!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Artiste!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm waiting to see the finish pictures.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lodge & Cabins, beak & feet = Gold Leaf


----------

